# Les reglages de Plex (le mediacenter pour OSX)



## Mac*Gyver (15 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ouvre ce fils qui n'existe pas encore sur le fameux logiciel Plex, un logiciel gratuit pour faire un mediacenter de son Mac.

Le site officiel : http://www.plexapp.com/

Nombre de mac users utilisent un vieux mac mini pour faire un media center relativement flexible et evolutif dans le temps.

J'espère que beaucoup viendront laisser leur expérience et leurs astuces pour configuration ici.

Pour ma part, j'ai un problème dans la recherche d'infos sur mes medias.
Par exemple j'ai des films en DivX que j'ai fait detecter par Plex mais je trouve pas comment aller cherche leur infos (annee, acteurs, resumé, affiche du film) sur les bases de donnees (IMDB et TVDB). Apparement c'est faisable mais j'ai fait tous les reglages sans trouver...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Septembre 2009)

bon, m' y voila: j'ai deja ajouté qq volumes (un dossier sur disque externe et un sur DDI tout 2 contenant qq films).

Je peux les visualiser mais ne vois que la premiere image de chaque film alors que j'aimerais importer les infos d'une base de donnees.

Quelqu'un sait comment faire?
Cela doit etre automatique au moment de l'importation des films?

je tente de mettr ePlex en anglais (pour vraiment suivre pas a pas un tuto anglais que j'ai trouvé mais meme ca impossible a faire...)

OncleBens31 (je sais que tu es sur McG ) j'ai vu ton recent tuto qui est super, quand est-ce que tu produit la suite?

Dis moi, Mac*Gyver, les infos de ton media center, elles transitent par quoi, entre les différents éléments ? 

On déménage !


----------



## OncleBen31 (17 Septembre 2009)

Hey,

Merci pour la pub ^^
La suite est déjà dans ma tête il faut juste trouver le temps de la rédiger et de la mettre en ligne. La semaine prochaine a priori.

Pour te donner les grandes lignes, il faut utiliser un scrapper que tu sélectionnes au moment de l'ajout de ta source : pour cela il faut sélectionner le bouton catégorie et choisir la bonne en fonction du contenu de ta source. 
Tu as le choix entre Musique, Films et Séries. Une fois la catégorie choisie tu as une liste de scrappers disponibles pour les films je te conseil SpeedAllocineV2 (Allocine sinon) pour avoir tes infos en français. La navigation au clavier n'est pas très intuitive insiste jusqu'a trouver comment on passe d'une catégorie à une autre et d'un scrapper a un autre.

Une fois le scrapper selectionné il sera utiliser lors du scan de ta source. Tu devrais alors avoir les vignettes et fan-art et info de tes film ou séries.

Et voila


----------



## fpoil (17 Septembre 2009)

Disons que si les titres de tes fichiers sont les titres français des films et non les titres originaux (pour les films anglosaxons) ou que tu as beaucoup de films de langue française, comme le dit Oncleben31, vaut mieux utiliser un "scrapper" qui pointe vers un site français que vers IMDB...

Après, pour que ce soit automatique, il faut paramétrer PLEX pour que soit :

- il met à jour la bibliothèque à chaque lancement de PLEX (je n'aime pas trop mais chacun ses goûts)
- paramétrer pour chaque dossier l'option "scan automatique"

Sinon, c'est manuel

PS: Bravo à Oncleben31 pour son tuto

PS2 : A Pascal 77, oh modo vénéré :rateau:, je ne suis pas sûr qu'un sujet sur PLEX concerne vraiment le réseau, au mieux les sections Video ou Applications, au pire la sous section P2P...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Septembre 2009)

merci Oncle Bens (tu ne colles jamais ).

En fait, j'ai du "re-installer" le scrapper.
En fait la premiere fois je l'avais pas installé car au moment de copier le fichier xml dans le dossier en questions il y avait un fichier du meme nom donc j'avais arreté la.
Vu que ca marchait pas, j'ai refait la manip jusqu'au bout (ecrasant le fichier d'origine) et ca a marché direct.

Sinon, un truc pas tres intuitif, c'est que je pensais pouvoir tout faire depuis la telecommande mais en fait c'est pas vrai. Certaines options sont accessibles en appuyant sur le touche C du clavier (et peut etre d'autres, je sais) comme supprimer des sources (j'en avais trop a force de faire des tests).

Bon, merci en tout cas, j'avance 

Note au modo: bah Plex est une application comme une autre (pas specialement orientée internet ou reseau) donc j'ai mis mon post au bon endroit je pense


----------



## OncleBen31 (17 Septembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je pensais pouvoir tout faire depuis la telecommande mais en fait c'est pas vrai. Certaines options sont accessibles en appuyant sur le touche C du clavier (et peut etre d'autres, je sais) comme supprimer des sources (j'en avais trop a force de faire des tests).



Plex manque d'ergonomie c'est clair. Les développeurs le savent et compte bien y remédier un jour (priorité à l'amélioration de la librairie pour Plex 0.9). En attendant voila un tableau résumant les commandes possibles avec l'Apple Remote : Sur le wiki de Plex en Anglais

Par exemple on voit que l'equivalent de la touche "C" c'est "maintenir Menu". Globalement on peut quasiment tout faire avec l'Apple remote. Par la suite vous pourrez utiliser d'autres télécommandes universelles ou votre iPhone/ iPod touch pour piloter Plex.

Attention a ceux qui sont sous Snow Leopard il y a des conflits entre Plex et iTunes avec l'apple remote du a un bug Snow Leopard. Je vous conseille de visiter les forums officiel de Plex pour en parler et trouver des solutions de contournement en attendant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

OncleBen31 a dit:


> Plex manque d'ergonomie c'est clair. Les développeurs le savent et compte bien y remédier un jour (priorité à l'amélioration de la librairie pour Plex 0.9). En attendant voila un tableau résumant les commandes possibles avec l'Apple Remote : Sur le wiki de Plex en Anglais
> 
> Par exemple on voit que l'equivalent de la touche "C" c'est "maintenir Menu". Globalement on peut quasiment tout faire avec l'Apple remote. Par la suite vous pourrez utiliser d'autres télécommandes universelles ou votre iPhone/ iPod touch pour piloter Plex.
> 
> Attention a ceux qui sont sous Snow Leopard il y a des conflits entre Plex et iTunes avec l'apple remote du a un bug Snow Leopard. Je vous conseille de visiter les forums officiel de Plex pour en parler et trouver des solutions de contournement en attendant.



Un bug dans SL ... étonnant 

Merci pour l'info en tout cas


----------



## OncleBen31 (28 Septembre 2009)

Voilà j'ai fini par trouver le temps pour rédiger mon tutoriel pour expliquer comment utiliser les scrapers pour remplir la bibliothèque de Plex.

Je vous souhaite bonne lecture.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Octobre 2009)

OncleBens, le lien est pas bon (a cause des accents je pense)


----------



## OncleBen31 (2 Octobre 2009)

Voila le bon lien pour mon tuto sur les scrapers


----------



## macdingue (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

j'ai bien suivi votre tuto, mais je n'arrive pas à ajouter en manuel une vignette manquante 

Pouvez vous m'aider


----------



## OncleBen31 (7 Octobre 2009)

Va falloir en dire un peu plus pour vous aider :
 - Non du fichier
 - ce que vous avez fait
 - ce que vous essayer
 - le resultat, 

etc....


----------



## YSG (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai scrappé avec ciné-passion et ça marche très bien. 

Par contre, comment fait-on pour supprimer les notes attribuées aux films? Je trouve ça nul, tout dépend de sa sensibilité.

D'autre part, j'ai quelques ratés dans ma liste alphabétique de films. En effet certains ne se trouvent pas dans l'ordre alphabétique...

As-tu une solution OncleBen 31??

Merci.


----------



## OncleBen31 (14 Octobre 2009)

Les notes ont toujours existé de mémoire. Aujourd'hui tu as le choix dans les paramètres du scraper de choisir la source utilisé (IMDB, Allociné, ou Ciné-passion). Avec un peu de chance si tu choisi Ciné-passion la note n'est pas remplie pour le moment.

Peut être faut il remonté sur le forum de passion-xbmc l'envie de n'avoir aucune note ?

Pour l'ordre alphabétique as tu des exemples ?


----------



## YSG (14 Octobre 2009)

OncleBen31 a dit:


> Pour l'ordre alphabétique as tu des exemples ?



Oui.
Le film "Le septième ciel" se trouve après "Secret et mensonges". Il devrait se trouver avec les films en "L".


----------



## OncleBen31 (14 Octobre 2009)

C'est une option de la section "advance settings" accesible depuis les préférences. Les préférences  du menu en haut à coté du logo pomme, pas la section préférences dans Plex.

Il y a une option qui s'appelle "Ignore The when sorting". Décoches et cela devrait revenir à la normal.


----------



## YSG (14 Octobre 2009)

Effectivement ça a résolu le problème.

Merci.


Sais-tu comment faire pour que mes extensions n'apparaissent pas dans mon menu de films?

Par exemple "Le septième ciel.mp4"?  C'est un peu inésthétique...


----------



## OncleBen31 (14 Octobre 2009)

Au même endroit, il y a une option pour ca


----------



## YSG (14 Octobre 2009)

Super... j'ai droit à un vrai cour particulier.

Merci.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Octobre 2009)

Salut oncleben31,

Une question un peu specifique:
Je vais avoir des films en anglais et d'autres en francais dans ma future bibliotheque Plex.
Je les separe deja dans 2 dossiers differents pour m'y retrouver.

Comment les importer dans Plex?
J'aimerais que ceux en francais aient des infos en francais (scraper allocne ou cinepassion) et que ceux en anglais soient quand a eux presenté en anglais (donc scrapper different)?

Vois tu qq problemes a cela ou connais tu des options a utiliser (j'ai pas encore tenter l'importation et les reglages, je classe tout pour le moment)

merci


----------



## OncleBen31 (25 Octobre 2009)

C'est super simple :
Comme tu as fais deux répertoires le travail est déjà fait. 
Tu crées une première source avec le répertoire des films en français. Tu y associe le scraper ciné-passion (le dernier scraper francophone voir mon blog en signature pour en savoir plus)

Tu crées une deuxième source avec le répertoire des films en anglais. Tu y associe aussi le scraper ciné-passion mais cette fois ci tu choisi anglais dans les options du scraper. 

Une fois des deux sources scannées et corrigées a la main si nécessaire tu auras dans la bibliothèque (je trouve que le terme médiathèque est plus approrpié) tes films en anglais et en français avec les descriptions dans les langues correspondantes. 

Si tu te poses des questions sur le parametrage du scraper. Va faire un saut sur les tutos de mon blog en signature.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Octobre 2009)

merci, je vais tenter le truc.

A propos, est-ce que Plex est compatible Snow Leopard ? (il est toujours question de la 10.5 apparement sur toutes les infos que j'ai pu voir)


----------



## vadius45 (28 Octobre 2009)

Oui, Plex est compatible SL. 
A noter, la sortie de la 0.8.3 le 26 octobre, qui intègre un driver corrigeant les problèmes de télécommande de SL


----------



## guiguere (28 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ce guide trés utile


----------



## YSG (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'arrive à choisir la langue de sous titrage d'un film. Par contre il demeure en vert clair. J'ai beau changer les préférences, rien n'y fait.  

Avez-vous une solution?
Merci.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Novembre 2009)

Salut OncleBen31,

J'ai enfin commencé a monter mon mediacenter avec un mac mini:

J'ai fait reconnaitre mes films, series et autres videos (sport, documentaires, tuto musique, etc...) "dossiers" par "dossiers" (un dossier sport, un docu, etc... pour avoir justement ces dossiers apparaitres dans la rubrique video) et j'ai ajouté des plugins pour acces a des media en ligne.

Mes films ont bien ete scrapé  et apparaissent dans la rubrique *Film.*
Mes series idem dans la rubrique *Serie* (sauf une que je dois renommer je pense pour qu'elle soit reconnue)
Tous le reste est accessible depuis la rubrique *Video*.

Petite question: vu que j'ai dans cette rubrique une bonne vingtaine de plugins + mes dossiers "docu", "sport", etc.. je trouve pas ca tres facile d'acces.

Y aurait il pas un moyen de separer mes propres videos dans une rubrique separee (comme c'est deja le cas pour les films et series par exemple), hors de cette liste qui contient beaucoup de media en ligne.

merci


----------



## exo07 (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour aux pro de plex.

je me tate pour passer sous plex et abandonner frontrow pour l'utilisation de mon mini media center, mais avant tout, j'ai besoin de savoir comment fonctionne plex avec itunes.

Chez moi, à cause de la conception de mon installation séparée entre HC et HIFI, j'ai un besoin absolu d'avoir 2 sorties audio distinctes, la mini jack du macmini pour le 5.1/DTS(branchée sur un ampli HC) et la sortie audio d'une borne Airport express pour la zic (branchée sur un ampli HIFI analogique). Ces 2 sorties sont actives en même temps, car je passe par Airtunes pour écouter la zic.

C'est pour celà d'ailleurs que je suis revenu à l'ancienne version de Frontrow qui gère Airtunes, contrairement à la dernière mouture.

Donc ma question est simple, vu que itunes est paramétré en sortie son sur mon Airport, est-ce que celà continuerait à fonctionner pour lancer la musique en passant par plex (comme frontrow ancienne version)?

En espérant avoir été assez clair.
Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## OncleBen31 (26 Novembre 2009)

Sur ce coup je sèche. 
Si tu te débrouille un peu en anglais je te propose de poser ta question sur le forum officiel de Plex.

Sinon tu peux installer Plex. Ta bibliothèque iTunes est autoatiquement reconnu. Tu pourras alors essyer et remonter tes trouvailles pour essayer de le faire fonctionner.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Novembre 2009)

petite question en passant (je teste plex depuis 2 jours, en suis donc à l'état de nioub)

J'ai un DD blindé de films (issus de mes dvds)
géré ainsi: 
dossier "nom du film" > jacquette en jpeg + dossier video_ts

Avec Front row, je clique sur la vignette (grâce à la jacquette) et paf la vidéo se lance 

Avec Plex, non (à première vue) ca il ouvre le dossier video_ts

une idée ?


----------



## fpoil (26 Novembre 2009)

A ce que je me rappelle il faut activer "treat stacked files as single file" (la trad française doit être : jouer les fichiers empilés comme un fichier unique) dans les pref videos


----------



## Arlequin (26 Novembre 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> A ce que je me rappelle il faut activer "treat stacked files as single file" (la trad française doit être : jouer les fichiers empilés comme un fichier unique) dans les pref videos



vais zieuter ça, merci


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

j'ai un problème avec Plex, je n'arrive pas à installer certains scrappers comme cine passion M6 replayer ou TF1. Pour l'installation ils disent de mettre les fichiers dans Application Support dossier Plex mais je n'ai rien.
De plus j'ai trouvé les scrappers sur Aple Store mais j'en cherche un où il y a beaucoup de clips musique. J'ai bien trouvé Yahoo Music mais c'est vraiment limité.

Merci pour vos lumières

PS : moi je trouve ce logiciel super grace à l'apple remote plus besoin d'utilser le freeplayer par exemple.


----------



## OncleBen31 (14 Décembre 2009)

Attention petites précisions :
 - Un scraper permet de remplir automatiquement à partir du nom de vos fichiers vidéos les information de la base de données interne de Plex. Ces scrapers sont livrés avec Plex, l'ajout de nouveau scraper est ponctuel et ils ne sont pas disponibles dans l'App Store.
 - Un plugin permet d'ajouter des sources à Plex le plus souvent basée sur des sites internet de vidéos, musiques ou photos. Ces plugins peuvent être installé par l'AppStore si ils sont officiels ou sinon à la main dans le cas contraire.

Pour M6replay et TF1 il faut copier les fichiers dans Utilisateurs/ton Login/Bibliothèque/Apllication Support/Plex Media Server/...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (14 Décembre 2009)

OncleBen31 a dit:


> Pour M6replay et TF1 il faut copier les fichiers dans Utilisateurs/ton Login/Bibliothèque/Apllication Support/Plex Media Server/...





je m'étais trompée de bibliothèque :affraid:

et tu as réussi à faire marcher M6replay et TF1 ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Décembre 2009)

de mon coté celui de france2 marche mais pas TF1 ni M6...

Peut on suggerer un plugin TV5 monde? Excellent quand on est pas en France, et il y a beaucoup de videos sur leur site


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Juin 2010)

bon qu'est ce qu'ils font avec Plex les developpeurs?

Ca fait un bail qu'ils promettent une MAJ mais rien pour le moment (je me plains pas, je demande )


----------



## OncleBen31 (22 Juin 2010)

Ils bossent comme des tarés. Tu devrais jeté un oeil à la vidéo du blog de Plex. C'est en anglais mais on comprend et on voit le coeur du développement. Le nouveau système de gestion des bibliothèques.

http://elan.plexapp.com/2010/05/19/a-sneak-peek-at-alexandria/


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Juin 2010)

ouais, je veux pas les accabler et me doute qu'il y a du taff derriere mais c'est juste que ca fait un petit bail qu'on parle de la 'road to alexandreta' mais j'attends de voir.

Ca me ferait plaisir que cela sorte bientot et que ca ai de la gueule parce que je le trouve un peu 'rigide' plex a la longue


----------



## Mac*Gyver (31 Août 2010)

PLEX viens de passer a la version 9 !!!!!

depuis le temps qu'on attendais une amelioration.

Par contre je sais pas si c' est l'engouement mais leur site rame a mort et pas moyen de connaitre les nouvelles fonctions.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (1 Septembre 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> PLEX viens de passer a la version 9 !!!!!
> 
> depuis le temps qu'on attendais une amelioration.
> 
> Par contre je sais pas si c' est l'engouement mais leur site rame a mort et pas moyen de connaitre les nouvelles fonctions.



et ça donne quoi ? tu l'as installé ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Septembre 2010)

non pas pu le choper mais les premieres retours sont pas terribles...
je reste a la 0.85, mais envisage de passer sur XMBC si ils proposent pas une version fonctionelle bientot


----------



## OncleBen31 (2 Septembre 2010)

Ca marche bien. C'est sur que ca change les anciennes habitudes il y a un petit temps d'adaptation. 
Et pour vous aider un petit guide de découverte :  Introduction à Plex Nine
Et pour avoir vos information en francais pour vos films : Le metadata Agent Ciné-Passion qui remplace les anciens scrapers.

PS : je rappel que c'est la première version bêta publique. C'est normal qu'il y est de bugs ou des cas de fonctionnement ou cela ne marche pas correctement. Soyez indulgents. Si pour vous l'essentiel c'est de garder une configuration stable et fonctionnelle pour vorte médiacenter, attendez un peu. Mais ce que je peux vous dire c'est que l'on a fait un réel bon en avant avec cette version 9.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Septembre 2010)

salut Onclebens,

Y aurait il moyen de faire cohabiter la version 8.5 et la 9b histoire de tester et de se faire un idee?


----------



## OncleBen31 (13 Septembre 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> salut Onclebens,
> 
> Y aurait il moyen de faire cohabiter la version 8.5 et la 9b histoire de tester et de se faire un idee?


Oui lors de la première installation Plex sauvegarde vos anciens répertoires d'install. Il suffit de réinstaller Plex 8 et de restaurer les répertoires et c'est comme avant. Il y a aussi un script sur les forums anglophones de Plex qui permet de switcher de l'un a l'autre.


----------



## Pouasson (13 Septembre 2010)

Hello.

Y'a-t-il moyen que l'écran se mette réellement en veille en cas d'inactivité ? (contrairement au simple assombrissement qui persiste si on a le malheur de s'endormir devant un film par exemple)


----------



## fiacre (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir
On m'a fait remarqué que ma question sur Plex n'était pas au bon endroit 
En fait je suis en V0.8, et j'ai un souci quand je regarde des photos, en mode fichier par fichier (pas de bibliothèque iPhoto). Une barre semi transparente monte depuis le bas de l'écran, et reste 5 secondes, ceci pour chaque photos et c'est assez pénible 
Je ne sais pas ce que cette barre est sensée contenir comme info mais elle est vide.

Je n'ai pas trouvé ou dans les réglages il est possible de supprimer cette barre. Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Octobre 2010)

euh aucune idee....

Je passe a la 9 ce soir et je donnerais un retour d'experience
a+


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Novembre 2010)

Hello, je me sens un peu seul ici  ya des utilisateurs de Plex dans le coin ? 

Bon ben j'ai Plex 9 depuis un petit moment. Ca marche pas mal, ni plus ni moins qu'avant en fait mais quelque facilite comme le media manager pour classer ses films.

Une question a ceux qui savent: comment on peux faire pour importer des videos autres que des films et les avoir dans Plex? Par exemple, j' ai quelques documentaires, ou des videos de lecons de guitare mais quand je les importe, pLex les prends comme des films et du coup y associe des noms qui ont completement rien a voir (normal, il n'arrive pas a les identifier en tant que film)  et du coup je m' y retoruve pas.

Dans Plex8, on pouvait les gerer. Ils sont deja bien nommes donc pas besoins de scrapper comme pour les films.
Merci


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Novembre 2010)

personne ici?

pas de mediacenter chez vous les gars...???


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Novembre 2010)

zut alors, chuis seul ou quoi?

bon, autre question les mecs, le media manager qui scanne les films est pas mal mais j'ai un peu de dechet (disons 1 sur 20) de films non correctement reconnus. Pas moyen de corriger le truc manuellement.

Il y aurait il un moyen de tagger mes divx une bonne fois pour toutes et ainsi se passer d'un scrapper qu'il soit de Plex ou de tout autre soft de lecture video.
un peu commen pour les mp3, un tag integré au fichier definitivement.

merci


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Février 2011)

Moi je me demandais s'il était possible de paramétrer plex pour lire les flux freebox 

Merci ^^


----------



## Taum (2 Avril 2011)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Moi je me demandais s'il était possible de paramétrer plex pour lire les flux freebox



Je ne crois pas mais il lui manque que ça à ce média player, et il sera parfait !

Moi j'ai une question concernant les plug-ins genre M6 replay ou W9 qui proposent, sur leur site respectif, des vidéos VF ou VOST mais dans plex, je n'arrive pas à avoir la version VF, je n'ai que la VOST. Vous savez si ça se règle ?

Et aussi, quand je regarde la vidéo sur le site de M6 replay, elle est de meilleure qualité que dans plex, étrange non ?


----------



## esheep (1 Juin 2011)

Salut a tous,

voila je viens de passer mon réseau sous plex, et je rencontre un soucis avec le metadata.

Il ne me mets que ciné21 et j'avoue que j'aurais préféré une version française. Hors j'ai pus remarquer sur le blog de oncleben que ciné passion n'est plus supporté avez vous connaissance d''une alternative?


----------



## OncleBen31 (2 Juin 2011)

Plex avec son installation par défaut Plex te permet d'avoir tes metadata en français avec les agent freebase et theTVDB. Il y a un guide d'utilisation sur le forum officiel de Plex dans la section francophone.


----------



## esheep (3 Juin 2011)

Oui j'avais remarqué ce détail, mais je ne le trouve pas complet d'ou ma demande sur une alternative . Merci de ta réponse je vais me débrouiller comme ça alors


----------



## Mac*Gyver (18 Mars 2013)

Au vue cette news MacG, il est temps de ranimer ce fils de discussion sur le Mac Mini en mode home theater :

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/132037/un-mac-mini-sous-la-tele-1-premiers-pas

 le top je vous dit


----------

